# limestone rock foundation 100 yr old house



## creativecarpent (Apr 27, 2005)

I have a limestone rock basement under a 100 year old house. I am wondering what the best method to getting it waterproof. also, I would like to clean up a couple of walls by covering them. somebody had covered these walls before by spreading what looks like a layer of cement over the top of the rock, which of course didn't adhere well and is loose and cracking off. I am a carpenter with alot of experience in alot of areas, but this ain't one of them!! My plan is to remortar the wall in the areas that the mortar has fallen out or just turned to sand. I will use regular mortar with an additive to help it adhere. Other sections have been remortared with either cement or hydraulic cement. i am guessing it was regular cement because I think the expansion of the hydraulic could cause problems like cracking the rock or shifting it. What advice can you guys give?


----------



## canada4 (Jun 11, 2005)

I would call in an expert before waterproofing your foundation. You want to make sure the structure is safe before you do anything. Thats assuming that the foundation is under ground not just the exposed areas. I don't really know what you should do to cover the limestone part on the wall, I am a landscaping contractor and wouldn't know what would be best.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

creativecarpent said:


> I am wondering what the best method to getting it waterproof.


Do you have moisture problems now? If so, how do they show up?


----------



## creativecarpent (Apr 27, 2005)

I recently talked to a knowledgeable guy about my wall and he explained the proper mortar to use. my moisture problems are mainly from mortar that has fallen out of the exposed rock. I know how to fix that...remortar. but to seal it, my best option thus far is to put a clear liquid seal on the exterior. and I plan on remortaring the interior with a mason's mortar mix and an additive. then do some regrading. time and money doesn't allow me to put in draintile, although that would be ideal. now, I just need to figure out how to coat the face of the limestone to create a smooth interior surface in an area that looks bad from a previous owner patching a window with brick very poorly.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

creativecarpent said:


> ... my moisture problems are mainly from mortar that has fallen out of the exposed rock.


Again,what is the extent of your moisture problem? Is the wall damp? Is water constantly running? Do the walls leak when it rains? Or is it just that the mortar is falling off and you're calling that a moisture problem? You commented that 


creativecarpent said:


> I am wondering what the best method to getting it waterproof


Determining the best method has much to do with how much water you're dealing with. For instance, excavating around a 100 year old rock basement to apply sealer has it's own set of potential problems. Give us some more info.


----------

